# car headlight change



## thetakahe (May 11, 2011)

Hi There,
Could anyone advise me as to whether i have to change my headlights permanently or if the stickers are ok for the ITV test, for Spanish number plates? Also can I go anywhere for ITV or does it have to be Getafe? Does anyone know of a garage in Alcobendas Madrid that would change headlights only, I can source my own cheaper?
Thanks very much.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You might get away if they don't notice but really you have to change them permanently. You should check that yours is a model that needs changing as their are many vehicles that only have one headlight manufactured & they are adjustable for left or right hand drive. You can go anywhere to Itv the vehicle.
Any garage will change the headlights if you get them yourself.


----------



## thetakahe (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for that Gus
I will contact a local renault dealer and see if they can be converted.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I drive a RHD car-- I was told no way would my car go through its ITV without proper new headlights.Had to get new ones--they cost a lot of money!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

zilly said:


> I drive a RHD car-- I was told no way would my car go through its ITV without proper new headlights.Had to get new ones--they cost a lot of money!


Same here. €300 for a Vauxhall Meriva, three years ago.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes it's a benefit having an old old car, LHD lights for mine are only £90


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

zilly said:


> I drive a RHD car-- I was told no way would my car go through its ITV without proper new headlights.Had to get new ones--they cost a lot of money!


My RHD car went through 3 ITV's with UK headlights


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> My RHD car went through 3 ITV's with UK headlights


It´s worth a try then. ITV here costs 35 euros so if you already know where to get new headlamps (or better still, second hand from a breakers yard - there are 9 such yards in Malaga) have a go and if it fails for that reason you get the new lamps and retry - they only test for what failed within a certain period of time.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Merc wanted best part or 1000 euros to replace mine because they "could not be changed". I found a guy local to me who specialises in headlights and he dismantled them, flipped the insides over so they point the other way and put them back together. He also installed an additional fog light.. remember, it has to be on the opposite side here. I think he charged me abou 100 euros.

Google headlights 4 u... they advertise in CB News.. not sure where you are, but worht a trip to see him, he does a great job!

They do check the beams with a machine at the marticulation ITV (the only thing they did check on mine jeje) and I think they are bound to spot beam benders. The law says a permanent change must be made!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

I was lucky, mine was a former LHD from France and had the stickers to not blind UK drivers on it, also had a current UK MOT and registration.
So the headlights were great once on the ferry the sticker stripes were taken off and "Hey Ho" a continetal pattern.
I am still surprised that the UK MOT passed it with the stickers on!!!


----------

